# does your style of karate teach weapons? if so which ones?



## chinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Does your style teach weapons? if so what weapons are taught?  do you know where your Kobujitsu/kobudo came from? or even your empty hand styles linage? :drinkbeer


----------



## TimoS (Feb 22, 2013)

Seibukan has only one bo kata, Tokumine no kon. As for where it came to us, yes, it is well known. A student of Tokumine (can't remember his name) taught it to Chotoku Kyan, he taught it to Zenryo Shimabukuro, who taught it to Zenpo Shimabukuro and so on. 


---
"Look. Listen. Sweat." - Morio Higaonna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sojobo (Feb 22, 2013)

chinto said:


> ... do you know where your Kobujitsu/kobudo came from? or even your empty hand styles linage? :drinkbeer



Yes,

Shuri-te +
Yoshin Koryu +
Tenjin-shinyo-ryu +
Shinkage-ryu +
Shindo Yoshin-ryu = 

Starting to understand!?


----------



## harlan (Feb 22, 2013)

Goju and Matayoshi kobudo, and my instructors trained with Matayoshi, so straight from the source.



chinto said:


> Does your style teach weapons? if so what weapons are taught?  do you know where your Kobujitsu/kobudo came from? or even your empty hand styles linage? :drinkbeer



We're pared down and train only the following on a regular basis:

Bo (7 kata), sai, tonfa, nunchaku, sansetsukon, kuwa, eku, kama and chisikunbo


----------



## Carol (Feb 22, 2013)

harlan said:


> Goju and Matayoshi kobudo, and my instructors trained with Matayoshi, so straight from the source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what some of those are...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## harlan (Feb 22, 2013)

LOL! Do you still live in MA? We should get together some time...always like meeting up with other women training MA. 



Carol said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what some of those are...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Carol (Feb 22, 2013)

harlan said:


> LOL! Do you still live in MA? We should get together some time...always like meeting up with other women training MA.



Likewise!  I would love that!  I am in the Nashua area now but work in Mass 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TimoS (Feb 23, 2013)

Carol said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I don't know what some of those are...


I'll assume you know these:
Bo (7 kata), sai, tonfa, nunchaku

As for these:

sansetsukon = three section staff 
kuwa = hoe 
eku = oar 
kama = sickles 
chisikunbo. Not sure about this, but based on googling I'm guessing it's another word _Tekko_, which are a form of knuckledusters


----------



## kitkatninja (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't do Shotokan anymore, however when I did do it one association delivered Bo and Sai weapon training courses a couple of times a year.  While the other one I use to train with used to do bokken training course every now and again (as the sensei from that association came from a Kendo background).


----------



## Victor Smith (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, 

_I_sshinryu's Bo, Sai and Tonfa, from Kyan, and Taira.

Bando staff and stick

and solely for our instructors kama and Tanto (Sutrisno family)


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Mar 1, 2013)

chinto said:


> Does your style teach weapons? if so what weapons are taught?  do you know where your Kobujitsu/kobudo came from? or even your empty hand styles linage? :drinkbeer



Our lineage is listed here:  http://iksda.8m.com/rich_text_5.html

What we place into MSK KSD is the baton, knife, kubaton, staff and for those that would like it, the firearm.  The weapons training specifically came though L.E. channels over the years.  Much of the non-firearms weapons training of course came by the martial arts, but I couldn't give you a specific lineage for any of them.


----------



## dancingalone (Mar 3, 2013)

Goju-ryu, though our weapons study came through Taira Sensei.  Yes, we practice most of the more common Okinawan weapons, not to the exhaustive list/extent that Taira compiled over his lifetime.  Bo, tonfa, sai, nunchaku, kama, eku primarily.  In recent years, I have explored knife and escrima work from Filipino systems as well and I practice this with a few of my students, though I am really not much more than a beginner myself in it.


----------



## Zero (Mar 4, 2013)

harlan said:


> Goju and Matayoshi kobudo, and my instructors trained with Matayoshi, so straight from the source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard of this chisikunbo, it was never referenced at my old club or the goju club I now attend; the first is from this post and now some googling, a "reverse knuckleduster" so to speak. We mainly work bo, tonfa and primarily nunchuku kata. Will ask about these chisikunbo but they do not overly appeal aside from the excellent concealed nature.  Aside from adding weight or support to a punch are they as a weapon used mainly in what would be palm strikes or hammer fists? Are they also applied on small circle locks, ie wrist locks?
Thanks


----------



## harlan (Mar 4, 2013)

Apologies for the spelling, as I am going phonetically, but I believe 'chisai' means 'small'. Not sure how we came to do this - whether it's Matayoshi kobudo or brought into our practice by Kimo Wall. I'm told they are tools used by fishermen for bringing in nets...and have seen similar in fishing elsewhere and so tend to believe it.

It's my favorite little kata/weapon as it bridges our Goju and kobudo practice very well.



Zero said:


> I have never heard of this chisikunbo, it was never referenced at my old club or the goju club I now attend; the first is from this post and now some googling, a "reverse knuckleduster" so to speak. We mainly work bo, tonfa and primarily nunchuku kata. Will ask about these chisikunbo but they do not overly appeal aside from the excellent concealed nature.  Aside from adding weight or support to a punch are they as a weapon used mainly in what would be palm strikes or hammer fists? Are they also applied on small circle locks, ie wrist locks?
> Thanks


----------



## SuperFLY (Mar 5, 2013)

just a bo for my karate. however, our chief instructor has run sai classes and a few other 'tools'

its nice i use a bokken, shinai and jo in aikido.. nice variation


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 5, 2013)

At our Shotokan dojo, we do teach Okinawan Kobudo, but it's a separate program that is not mandatory for advancement in the Shotokan Karate system.  

We teach Yamanni Ryu kobudo, and our knowledge comes from those who trained directly under Toshihiro Oshiro.  Oshiro Sensei had trained directly under Kishaba Sensei, whose lineage goes through Masami Chinen -> Sanda Chinen -> Sakugawa Satunushi.  

We focus on the bo and sai.  While many of the fundamental techniques are quite different from the ones seen in Shotokan Karate, there's also a good bit of overlap in terms of using lower body movement to drive the upper body.  Those who have had a fair amount of Karate training will have a good understanding of this, which is why we wait until someone has advanced in Karate rank before he can begin kobudo training.


----------



## enthusiast (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't know that there are karates that teach weaponry. I thought it was pure body because of "empty hand". It's nice to learn something new.


----------



## TimoS (Apr 21, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> . I thought it was pure body because of "empty hand"



Well, as I've understood the history of karate, the old masters knew maybe one weapon kata each, so it was mostly empty hand.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Apr 22, 2013)

enthusiast said:


> I didn't know that there are karates that teach weaponry. I thought it was pure body because of "empty hand". It's nice to learn something new.



Another consideration is that traditional weapons of the time i.e. sword and other military-style weapons were banned.  This lead to improvised weapons use with many of the 'Karate' weapons having other ulitarian uses.


----------

